# how to activate a sound car



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
I bought a LGB euro coca cola car with sound last year and it didn't come with directions on how to activate the sound. It is supposed to play a coke jingle. I know I need a 9 volt battery. The car has 2 bullet type connectors that need to plug into the engine or tender I would say. I have 3 LGB engines, a Stainz, a 2-4-0 and a Forney but they do not have a receptable for this plug do I need an adapter and where can I get one?? 
I also have a USA sound car with similar plugs that I also bought used and never tried out. 
Thanks for your answers.
Todd


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There are two holes in the back of the tender on all the LGB tenders behind the engine, those are where you plug the two bullet type connectors into the tender of an LGB, unless the tender has been altered for some reason, that is where you get the track power to activate your sound or trailing cars or a trailing boxcar off of track power! Correct me guys if I'm wrong but I have used these connections before!! Regal


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

early type is two round plugs 

late type is one small two pin square plug covered over with a insert that looks like a MU cover plate


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB had a it cable for adapting the 2 plugs/sockets to the 2 pin 100 mil connector. 

Train-Li has the round plugs and the 2 pin socket can be found in electronic stores or discarded computers. 

Also, the part number for the LGB kit was 68334. It was called.... light socket adapter.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I got looking at the engines last night and the 2-4-0 and Forney has a little square receptable on the back of the tender. The Stainz has a spot for it but no wires or plug. I popped the water hatch on the tender and sure enough there are 2 wires going to this plug. I will need to bring the tender to the local Radio Shack and get the proper bits to make a connector I bet the official LGB one would be hard to find now adays but I will check around with that part number. 
Thanks guys. 
Todd


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-68333

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-68570


the plugs on these should be the same


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I tried the local radio shack and of course I had no luck in finding a plug that would work. I remember that store used to have so much stuff for the do it yourself electronics hack and now.... not much. I suppose it is cheaper for many to just buy a new whatever plus I bet not too many people would know how to fix something electronic so why carry the parts. 
The short- I found the correct wire #68334 at the local hobby shop, They don't have much for LGB anymore and what they do have is outrageously priced but the wire was half what it would have been online and I didn't have to wait for shipping. Great. 
The Coke car is great it sounds really good and the jingle it plays over and over again actually took 15 minutes to irratate my wife. I thought it would have been 5. She must have liked it. It does get a bit repetitive going around the Xmas tree. The USA steam sound is not so good it sounds very cheap and lousy. It is almost as bad as a stock bachmann 4 8 0 out of a starter set box. Some guys might like the sound so no offense but for me I don't. The whistle sounds good. The bell not so, plus they activate when they want to. Is there anything that can be done to make this thing sound not so plasticky besides unhooking the battery and plugs and not using it? It is a nice Santa Fe orange reefer with good graphics but man the sound is terrible to my ears. I'm glad I got a deal on this one. 
Glad I found the proper plugs.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd all you're LGB items (parts) can be found @ Train-li ( Dan also mentioned this) 
They are in mass. and can be very accommodating ! 
Radio Crap list there stores as 2 draw or 4 draw (How many parts bins ) ! 
Not the same any more. 
Sean


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Got to chime in on Sean's assessment of Radio Shack *







*with regard to parts - they seem to be catering strictly to the teen MP3-player & cell-phone market (in their case, perhaps the term SELL-phone would be more accurate *







*). Not just parts- they used to sell halfway decent audio gear in the past (my main speakers on my home theater system - which has a new state-of-the art 52" Sony 1080P LCD HDTV *







- *are 20-year old "Optimus" speakers I bought from RS - & they rival current speakers in sound quality! *







). *They even appear to have lost sight of their "roots" - they have dropped the "Radio" & are lately advertising as just the "Shack"!*







*(Even CNN's financial page commented on that!). Given the number of cell phone vendors out there, I give them a few more years at best. *







*(End-of-rant!) *







Glad you got your sound car working, Todd.
















*Tom*


----------

